

The Biohacking Hobbyist - lnguyen
http://www.seedmagazine.com/news/2008/12/the_biohacking_hobbyist.php

======
HeyLaughingBoy
This has the promise of something exciting and he's certainly right about the
cross pollination from amateurs. My wife just bought a big ass F250 pickup
with the 7.3L Powerstroke diesel and that immediately began to feed my
interest in biodiesel. My background is in designing controllers and writing
software to control machinery. As I was researching the amateur ways of making
diesel from waste vegetable oil, I was struck by how it lends itself to
automation: pour WVO in at one end, push a button and get diesel and glycerine
out the other. But yet almost everyone still seems to be doing it by hand in
their garages.

